# Looking For Incase Products in Canada



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm hoping someone can help.
I'm looking for the pink Incase Frame Case and olive Bamboo Incase Slider for my wife for Christmas. I am in Edmonton and they aren't available at the Apple Store.
The online Canadian Apple store has the frame case but not the Bamboo slider.
Does anyone know where else in Canada you can buy/order Incase products from?
I have been unable to find any - and Incase won't ship to Canada.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Snyp1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Why not order from the Apple Online Store? They usually have it in stock and ship to canada in a few days. You could try looking at Futureshop or Bestbuy if they have it. I've seen some incases at Futureshop for the same price as Apple.


----------



## Jp42 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Try futureshop*

I found futureshop had the Incase slingpack when the Apple store locally was out of it for months. Try searching the online store. They will often have a link showing availabilty in local retail outlets. Larger London Drugs also have a surprisingly good selection of Apple & iPhone accesories. 

Good luck !


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the help.
I've already looked at the Apple online store. As I said, they have the one case but not the other. The Apple Store in Edmonton has neither.
I've also tried London Drugs, FutureShop and BestBuy with no luck.
I'll keep searching.
I was hoping to find an online outlet like MyGearStore that sells Incase products. But no luck yet. Too bad MyGearStore doesn't carry Incase products.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Puremobile.ca seems to have both of the items you asked for, in stock. The Bamboo one is $35 and the "Magenta" Frame Case is $30.

If you're feeling like a road trip (WOOOO!), you might check out Momentum Clothing and Equipment (see this link), they seem to have a good selection of Incase stuff but they're in Saskatoon.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Rogers Plus stores also carry Incase products.


----------



## Rukus (Aug 10, 2007)

Have you checked "My Mac Dealer?" They are a small shop just off Whyte Ave that has a decent accessory selection. 780-702-MACS.


----------

